# does anyone?



## mimilee (Dec 6, 2012)

feed nutro for toy breeds... I add real chicken with real chicken broth and my babies love it! was just sharing


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

mimilee said:


> feed nutro for toy breeds... I add real chicken with real chicken broth and my babies love it! was just sharing


I personally don't like Nutro, I think it is overpriced for the quality. But my biggest issue with it is that my grandmother's dog (that I raised as a puppy) got extremely ill with kidney issues from the food. Nutro recalled it soon after, and luckily the damage to his kidneys was reversible. But I will never support Nutro because of that bad experience. 

But if it works for your babies, good deal! The right food comes down to what works for the dog.

PS- I absolutely love your siggy!! You are very talented.


----------



## mimilee (Dec 6, 2012)

aww that stinks  hopefully they fixed the problem i go thru like a bag every 2 months so it really is not that expensive that way 

ps - oh and thank you about the siggy


----------

